# Pack out, or did I bone myself with sizing?



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I did something similar two weekends ago trying to get new bindings dialed in. I was cranking them down way too hard and didn't have them lined up correctly so the buckle pressed right into the toe. At the end of the day I would've sworn I was going to have bruising but luckily I didn't. Sounds like a strap issue rather than boot issue, or I should say it sounds like my strap problem. I have the synapse in wide and there's no difference between the 10 & 10.5, the 10 has a thicker footbed is all.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Readjust that buckle position a bit more to the side. If that doesnt work then head to a shop that heat molds liners and can blow it out a bit. Had a similar issue and it helped.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Stick with it, Salomon liners will pack out a lot..

You can try some super feet soles thta are thinner (red or gray) to see if it helps for now.

Also get heat molded.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

My old salomons never packed out, lost both big toe nails. Size 10.5 wearing size 10's. I gave up after 10 days of riding them and not being able to wear shoes for hours afterwards each time. The liner was not removable, should of been my first clue. Hope yours do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It takes at least 5 solid days of riding to get a boot to pack out. New boots, improper strap placement, feet being pussies, etc. etc.


----------



## Fluidworks (Feb 19, 2014)

augie said:


> My old salomons never packed out, lost both big toe nails. Size 10.5 wearing size 10's. I gave up after 10 days of riding them and not being able to wear shoes for hours afterwards each time. The liner was not removable, should of been my first clue. Hope yours do.


These one are definitely removable. Luckily my toes barely graze the end, so the length isn't so much an issue.


----------



## Fluidworks (Feb 19, 2014)

Lowlyffe said:


> Readjust that buckle position a bit more to the side. If that doesnt work then head to a shop that heat molds liners and can blow it out a bit. Had a similar issue and it helped.


This sounds about right. I'm already done with the trip and returned the board. It seems like it definitely contributed. The strap system wasn't very well designed, hence why they were used as cheap demo bindings.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Get it heat molded with toe caps if you want them to pack out quicker. I had similar issues. It solved it. You can even do it at home with some old socks and rice if you want to go cheap. I recommend going to a shop if you can afford it tough.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have wide feet with big arches and I would say salomon is true to its sizing. I go with my shoe size. Pull the liner out, unset rap the boot and just open up the boot a bit. It'll be fine, the boot liners need to mold to your feet. Or better yet go get them heat molded and speed up the process.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

when you fasten your boots, kick the heel of your foot firmly into the back of your boots then fasten.
it might be too loose so your foot keep sliding forward.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

it's not just the boots that have to break in, your foot does too, they meet somewhere in the middle, with time


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

idk, synapses+cheap bindings+so cal doesn't equate. 

Sounds like the boots fit you. I have wide toes and I wear regular width salomons fine (+burton toe cap straps). The only thing is their supposedly upgraded footbeds look fancy, but they still suck. I had to get a set of superfeet (blue, in my case) to boost my heels enough to keep my F2s from shredding my Achilles tendon...now they're almost perfect.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to have a shart pain in my feet when riding. Found out I was tightening the inner liner too tight, and not getting any blood circulation to my feet. Now I just ride without tightening the inner liner, and boots feel sooooo comfortable now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It takes at least 5 solid days of riding to get a boot to pack out. New boots, improper strap placement, feet being pussies, etc. etc.


At least, shit I always wear new boots around the house for as much time as possible before hitting the slopes the first day. I think my latest pair took half a season to really get comfortable!

A couple tips to make the break in less painful:

1) Don't over tighten. Snug but not tight.

2) Wear them around the house for AS MUCH TIME AS POSSIBLE. I mean I'd come home from work, put on the boots and wear them for 3-4 hours a night. Walking around, sitting down eating dinner, etc.

3) Make sure the bindings are setup right. This should go without saying, but if you've got a strap trying to put pressure on your baby toe, not amount of boot breaking in is going to fix it.


----------

